#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  USdownloader135 to download from rapidshare and others

## raikaxmx

See More: USdownloader135 to download from rapidshare and others

----------


## settimana

thank you  for sharing

----------


## tanhung_petrochem

thanks a lot. it's very good!

----------


## ghauri

Thank You Dear

----------


## ladidi

You just bailed me out of a big stress, Thank you very much

----------


## esar

thanks a lot it's a good work

----------


## tutungs

thanks

----------


## atthu2008

Thank you very much

----------


## buitanhung

thanks

----------


## ma2004

thanks alot

----------


## tnt76

Can you upload to  megauploader or rapidshare..Cant down load from file.it

----------


## indianoilman

Hey buddy
this software is of no use..it shows same error as we try to download directly....
only advantage is that it attempts 4-5 times for download......

----------


## sanjay70

Exactly right

See More: USdownloader135 to download from rapidshare and others

----------


## reheemsm2006

thank you our friend.

----------


## pramudiyanto

Thank you for sharing ...

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## sperb

Thank you brother.

----------


## reheemsm2006

Dear gents,
i still could not download from rapishare especialy when i be in UAE (Abu Dhabi). Can any body advise me how to download from rapidshare in UAE.
Thanks for all.

----------


## Fouad SEKHRI

use this 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mediaramesh

thanks hope its useful ..............

----------


## f81aa

raikaxmx, thanks

----------


## brahmhos

thank you. may god bless you

----------


## brahmhos

How do you install english language as the default language? The program opens with a foreign language

----------


## rachitoza

> HI there, This is my first post. I have found good information in this page, so tanks to all of you. 
> I have seen there is a lot of archives in servers like rapidshare and that some users have problems because in these kind of services you need an account to have full access. I use USdownloader, its a small and usefull program that allow you to download at full speed without using a premium account.
> It has worked for me.
> 
> Here is the adress for the program:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



Bro this is not an alternative to RS Premium Account. It just allow download one by one with 15 min waiting.

----------

